# 51 huffman



## Oldnut (Jul 12, 2014)

Picked this up from euphman06


 needed the tank for my 48 national kinda of a 4 condition bike looked at fenders doing some repairs and wow found these girly decals the rear is a redhead in a black dress and the frt is a blonde in a green dress well is a clean up on this one now


----------



## OldRider (Jul 12, 2014)

Love those decals!


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 12, 2014)

OldRider said:


> Love those decals!




Yea should have posted bike porn


----------



## mike j (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice find, someone had a good idea way back when.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey that's pretty cool! I knew the black dress girl was there, but never saw the other one. That bike was the brother's bike, and mine was the sister's so unfortunately I don't have any pin-up girls on mine...


----------

